# Audi Achieves Hat-Trick in the DTM with Third Championship in a Row



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Hockenheim – Befitting its 100th anniversary, Audi has written another chapter of motorsport history. The brand is the first ever automobile manufacturer to achieve a title hat-trick in the prestigious international touring car racing series: After 2007 and 2008, Audi has clinched the coveted trophy for the third consecutive time.
* Full Story *


----------

